# OFA



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I'll start a new thread for this. I had no input on the other thread.

When a female is in heat, does this have any effect on the hips as for as being loose and not getting a good picture of really what the hips are.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Some female dogs show subluxation when radiographed around a heat cycle. This subluxation will not be present when the dog is no longer in a heat cycle. For this reason, the OFA recommends radiographs be performed no closer than 3-4 weeks before or after a heat cycle.

http://www.offa.org/faq.html#22


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jerry I have always been told to have it done before or after the bitch's heat. As memory has it about 2 months. I have also done this close to the 24 month window.


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Jerry, go to the OFA site, I believe it's 6 weeks prior to and after a heat cycle you should try to avoid


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

If I remember correctly it is 3-4 weeks before and after. It is right on the application you can print from their site to bring to the vet.

Word of warning for anyone with hip warranties. If following the quide lines puts you past the guarantee time with the breeder get it in writing from them that they agree to extend the time.

Seriously, in writing. Not email.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

http://www.offa.org/faq.html#22

Seems to be a frequently asked question - as the link above shows.


----------

